
Goodbye Handshakes?Some Companies Considering Banning All Physical Contact Work - onetimemanytime
https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2019/04/29/goodbye-handshakes-some-companies-considering-banning-all-physical-contact-in-workplace/
======
whenchamenia
Thanks Biden /s

But really, It is very hard to sit down and describe exhaustively what
constitutes appropriate contact in a workplace setting, no matter how
'obvious' it seems. This was going to happen.

